# How to handle a constant stream of added work.



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm a one man show, hiring subs and helpers as needed. Id love some input on how to handle extra work. 

My current job is about to finish up after months of added work. The change orders on this job read like Moby Dick.

Every time I showed up to this project, they'd have some drywall bashed in over the weekend to repair, some shelves to put up, doors to change out, you know the drill......I'm not kidding....it was something new every day! I could never get a leg up on this thing.......serious job creep. 

Fantastic clients.....always pay on time and never complain.....but I just feel like I should be on retainer or something.

I understand its my job to train clients and its my fault this has happened but what are some methods I can use in the future the to satisfy my clients and keep me from going crazy.:surrender:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Smile big & say THANK YOU when they hand you the check...:thumbup:


If you know them well...give them a hug....


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

I know Griz......I should just shut up......


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

I can borrow you my Superman cape for a nominal fee


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I know what you mean. It's nice to be appreciated and get the extra work but adding to the job rather than scheduling a new phase makes it hard to honor your other scheduled projects. Last spring I had over 300 hours in change orders in four months of scheduled projects. That's a month and a half of work for me. I don't leave that kind of slop in my schedule.

I think it's important to let my clients know that I have jobs scheduled after theirs and that large changes may result in rescheduling some of their project to be postponed after I reach a reasonable stopping point, of course. I don't like doing it but breaking a contract start date with another customer that doesn't want to reschedule isn't going to happen.:no:

The reason my spring got so messed up last year was because four of my jobs in a row had substantial change orders. I think people were being conservative in the winter when we laid out the project and then were feeling more financially stable in the spring. I certainly don't bid projects with the intention of upselling everything.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Charge more.


----------



## killerdecks (Apr 18, 2008)

Hire more people, create a good staff, build a business, sell more stuff, start buying direct, sell more stuff, become the CEO of a major building company.

.
Sell your business for 10 million go invest where Oconomowoc does for 7%, make 700k a year, get a boat, go fishing, post on Contractor Talk about the good old days.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sounds like a plan...........charge more....hire more people......go fishing! 

Got it!


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

All contractors gripe when they're busy and gripe when they're slow...Welcome to the club and just like I tell my kiddo, growing pains don't kill you, they just make you stronger.

If you fell it's a short surge just sub out, once it progress's then make the step to hire in house, my 2 cents.


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

killerdecks said:


> Hire more people, create a good staff, build a business, sell more stuff, start buying direct, sell more stuff, become the CEO of a major building company.
> 
> .
> Sell your business for 10 million go invest where Oconomowoc does for 7%, make 700k a year, get a boat, go fishing, post on Contractor Talk about the good old days.


Wait a minute, Oconomowoc, formerly Mike the Plumber get's 7% where????? :blink::blink::blink:


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

killerdecks said:


> Hire more people, create a good staff, build a business, sell more stuff, start buying direct, sell more stuff, become the CEO of a major building company.
> 
> .
> Sell your business for 10 million go invest where Oconomowoc does for 7%, make 700k a year, get a boat, go fishing, post on Contractor Talk about the good old days.


What fun would that be?


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

BrandConst said:


> Wait a minute, Oconomowoc, formerly Mike the Plumber get's 7% where????? :blink::blink::blink:


It seems a little shady to me!


----------



## killerdecks (Apr 18, 2008)

QUOTE=Oconomowoc;1686526]That is the most ridiculous statement I've ever heard as it concerns marketing.

The difference between what a billboard would cost me vs what I and others do is easily $1500 a month in savings. And that's the absolute minimum in savings. Marketing doesn't stop at a billboard either, it's not as if that's all a business has to do. This is simply fantasy land thinking. To say that any other type of marketing besides a billboard is guess work is also ridiculous, in fact it's pure lunacy. 

Many businesses spend less than $500 a month on very simple marketing and have millions in revenue.

So let's do some simple math shall we?

$1500 a month in savings = $18,000 a year. $18,000 compounded at 7% for 20 years is close to $800,000.

Do you have any idea what a dividend check looks like on $800k after owning a stock for 20 years?

Seriously. You seem like a nice fella but I have to say that sometimes statements like this really make me wonder. I spend less than $2000 in an entire year and I'm so busy I can't even think straight. I'm not alone in this either, most small businesses in construction have established great companies on simple proven marketing methods. While I agree a billboard is a good method it's foolish for a small guy starting out to sign a contract lease agreement on something of this magnitude.[/QUOTE]

This was taken form: Better way to advertise; in this business section


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I have no reason to be doubting what Mike says. He hasn't provided any information that seems unreasonable. 

You on the other hand....yes you Steve...have shown zero credibility here.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Kent Whitten said:


> I have no reason to be doubting what Mike says. He hasn't provided any information that seems unreasonable.
> 
> You on the other hand....yes you Steve...have shown zero credibility here.


But Kent...he's a killer!!!!


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks EthanB for your input.......not into "growing my business" at this point in my life...been there done that. I enjoy the work too much.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Calling me Bernie Madoff was a great offense. It's no different than calling someone Hitler. That man ruined people's lives. To even suggest I'm anything like Bernie Madoff is mind blowing, I've spent my entire life helping people. I've spent a great deal of time helping individuals start legitimate businesses.

At no time did I say I have $700k and earn 7% on it, that was simple an example of savings on the difference of what killer was suggesting. Suddenly that makes me Bernie Madoff? And suddenly I'm thrown in the pile of people who have ruined and decimated peoples retirement? For suggesting you should save your hard earned money?

7% is the standard return investment advisors shoot for as a goal on any portfolio and has been for decades. To even suggest this is somehow a high return is ridiculous. But again, this really has nothing to do with the subject. This started because he couldn't bare the thought of somebody disagreeing with blowing your wad on a billboard. 

I've had enough.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

JackP23 said:


> How To Handle A Constant Stream Of Added Work.


Like this:


----------



## killerdecks (Apr 18, 2008)

Oconomowoc said:


> Calling me Bernie Madoff was a great offense. It's no different than calling someone Hitler. That man ruined people's lives. To even suggest I'm anything like Bernie Madoff is mind blowing, I've spent my entire life helping people. I've spent a great deal of time helping individuals start legitimate businesses.
> 
> At no time did I say I have $700k and earn 7% on it, that was simple an example of savings on the difference of what killer was suggesting. Suddenly that makes me Bernie Madoff? And suddenly I'm thrown in the pile of people who have ruined and decimated peoples retirement? For suggesting you should save your hard earned money?
> 
> ...


You take this way too personal.

You have lots of good things on marketing I have never tried

I don't think 800 a month on a billboard is a mind blowing wad it's you insistance that it doesn't work that makes me keep coming back.

Maybe I should have a chit fit like you when you told me to get off the drugs?

IMO there are far too many charletans in the stock game selling crap and stealing peoples money. To suggest this type of investment to anybody with 7% gains sends people running into the arms of people like Bernie Madoff.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

killerdecks said:


> You take this way too personal.
> 
> You have lots of good things on marketing I have never tried
> 
> I don't think 800 a month on a billboard is a mind blowing wad it's you insistance that it doesn't work that makes me keep coming back.


Must be nice to get a billboard that cheap... Minimum here is over $4,000 a month...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

RobertCDF said:


> Must be nice to get a billboard that cheap... Minimum here is over $4,000 a month...


Sounds like you should drive some super techno posts and set a few signs. You have 3 of those rented and its retirement time..


----------



## Mountaindew (Jan 13, 2013)

In any business where budgeting is so critical, this thread wasn't even in the entertainment budget.

This thread has been HiJacked!:laughing:


----------



## 5starbuilders (Jan 22, 2011)

JackP23 said:


> I'm a one man show, hiring subs and helpers as needed. Id love some input on how to handle extra work.
> 
> My current job is about to finish up after months of added work. The change orders on this job read like Moby Dick.
> 
> ...


This is a great problem to have. The customer must like you and your work, and pricing. Before you know it you will be like that painter on Murphy Brown and retiring off the same job 10 years from now. Again this is a great problem to have. The way I look at situations like this is, I have secure work for X amount of time, This allows me to find the next job I really want, and be in the price range that is good. And from my experience , having inside work in the winter for that long of a stretch is not a bad thing. I recommend you do your 8 and hit the gate 5 days a week so you don't get burned out on that gig.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

killerdecks said:


> You take this way too personal.
> 
> You have lots of good things on marketing I have never tried
> 
> ...


Steve, you really need to know what the hell you are talking about before you open your mouth. I know next to nothing about investments, but do know that at the very least that bonds historically return safely over 4% and range up to 10%, let alone what stocks can do at a higher risk. 15% is not unheard of at all.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey everyone! Check it out, right now, over on BankersTalk.com there's a great discussion about whether CCA or ACQ is better!
:laughing::whistling:laughing::whistling


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

LMAO......5star.....that would be great.......I could live out over the garage!
Thanks


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

killerdecks said:


> You take this way too personal.
> 
> You have lots of good things on marketing I have never tried
> 
> ...


Mike has not stated billboard advertising doesn't work. He believes that a new company should focus on building a brand with cheaper more cost effective methods.

Leasing billboard space in my market is similar to RobertCDF's. $4,000.00 is alot of money to spend on advertising when just starting out.

Sorry for getting off topic.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Billboards are expensive here. I'm not sure how well they work unless you have multiple billboards locations in the right areas.


----------



## killerdecks (Apr 18, 2008)

Kent Whitten said:


> Steve, you really need to know what the hell you are talking about before you open your mouth. I know next to nothing about investments, but do know that at the very least that bonds historically return safely over 4% and range up to 10%, let alone what stocks can do at a higher risk. 15% is not unheard of at all.


Which is all well and good, go give your money. I'll invest mine on me.


----------



## killerdecks (Apr 18, 2008)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Billboards are expensive here. I'm not sure how well they work unless you have multiple billboards locations in the right areas.


Not all billboards are 800 here just some, there are lots here going in the 3-5k range. It's worth it to find the ones that aren't. Is my point.


----------



## killerdecks (Apr 18, 2008)

lawndart said:


> Mike has not stated billboard advertising doesn't work. He believes that a new company should focus on building a brand with cheaper more cost effective methods.
> 
> Leasing billboard space in my market is similar to RobertCDF's. $4,000.00 is alot of money to spend on advertising when just starting out.
> 
> Sorry for getting off topic.


I wouldn't spend 4k either, I don't, wont, can't.


----------



## killerdecks (Apr 18, 2008)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Hey everyone! Check it out, right now, over on BankersTalk.com there's a great discussion about whether CCA or ACQ is better!
> :laughing::whistling:laughing::whistling


Post link please. I would like them to tell me I don't know what I'm talking about also.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

There is no bankerstalk.com


----------



## killerdecks (Apr 18, 2008)

Leo G said:


> There is no bankerstalk.com


Here's what's not:
http://bankertalk.com/


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Probably shouldn't but ......

bankerstalk, LOL Would have thought "bernie Jr" would have snagged that one already.... Banker Stalk 

or maybe go in on that ip address and Stalk some bankers?


:jester: All this billboard talk sounds like a bunch of women, batting for their own team, saying mine is bigger. :jester:

Different sizes for different, ahh y'all know what I mean. 

It's not about size it's how you use it to get results, marketing that is.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah i should advertise $30,000 decks on the cheap billboards on the poor end of town, i bet that'll return well on my investment... 

Btw if you read I said START at 4000... I might be able to find a rural one for less... Once again no where near my target market and neighborhoods... Doesn't do any good


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Craigslist is where it's at anyway.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Billboards attract tire kickers........and you'll do way better than 7% buyin guns and guitars........my 2cents.:gun_bandana::laughing:


----------



## killerdecks (Apr 18, 2008)

JackP23 said:


> Billboards attract tire kickers........and you'll do way better than 7% buyin guns and guitars........my 2cents.:gun_bandana::laughing:


We charge for estimates and get rid of tire kickers.:tt2:

Also we do 30-40 estimates a week for which we get 20-30 per estimate, which pays for the billboard. Which is too expensive for other people to use?

Just average it out 35x25=875x4=3500 yup looks like I'm losing again. Sucks to be stupid and not know what I'm talking about.

All you see for billboard advertisers are big companies. hmnnnn if billboards don't work why do they use em?

I know; because they are stupid; also because the guys on contractor talk that have never used them said so.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

I get the award for the most messed up thread of the day.....:nuke:


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't think I said anyone was stupid......I was just saying they generate a lot of traffic.....you've obviously got a system to deal with all the calls......not everybody is set up to do that, nor do they want to be.....congratulations on all your success.:thumbsup:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

JackP23 said:


> I get the award for the most messed up thread of the day.....:nuke:


...as it should be :thumbup:


----------

